# enabling AGP texture acc.



## paul_007 (Oct 23, 2005)

my system is:
p-4 2.26 GHZ
128 MB DDR RAM
intel 845 motherboard

i'm using XP , when i opened DIRECTX( v 9.0c)i found dat AGP texture acceleration was disabled, pls can neone tell me how to enable it?
thnx 4 hlp


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 26, 2005)

Go to Start--->Run.Type"dxdiag"
In the window that appears click the "Display" Tab.There you can enable AGP TEXTURE ACCELERATION.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 26, 2005)

U don't have an additional agp card .... so i don't think its possible to enable agp texture acceleration ...


----------



## spikygv (Oct 27, 2005)

i have i915 chipset based mobo. agp texture acceleration is not available but it doesnt affect any games as per my observation.
It may something with BIOS im not certain.
But though its disabled in my system all games run well . so no problem though its disabled.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 27, 2005)

i have i915 chipset based mobo. agp texture acceleration is not available in my system also  but it doesnt affect any games as per my observation.
It may something with BIOS im not certain.
But though its disabled in my system all games run well . so no problem though its disabled.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 27, 2005)

Again this is happening ?? why repetition ???


----------



## ammusk (Oct 28, 2005)

dxdiag options


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 1, 2005)

i opened directX , the enable button adjacent to agp texture acceleration is faded out and i cannot enable it.

and one more thing


> U don't have an additional agp card .... so i don't think its possible to enable agp texture acceleration ...



my friend is also havin same config(no agp card) and his agp texture acceleration is enabled .




> i have i915 chipset based mobo. agp texture acceleration is not available but it doesnt affect any games as per my observation.



i think this affects the game performance as the games on my friend pc runs 10 - 15 fps faster than mine.

THNX 4 help.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 3, 2005)

is it so .!! Any way how can i know at what rate a game is playing ?? like doom 3.

Also , now even i want to enable it . HOW ??
Help plz


----------



## spikygv (Nov 3, 2005)

Mind telling what chipset and mobo u and frined have.

I have i91GL and asrock 775dual915GL mobo.

Also , dont forget to tell me how to see fps os a game ?

thanx


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 3, 2005)

here is how to check speed of doom3

Bring up the console with [~] then type "com_drawfps 1" in the console(dont put "  " sign)
Note: To enable the console, add +set com_allowConsole 1 to your command-line 
shortcut for the game. Alternately, you can try using [Ctrl] + [Alt] + [~] to 
bring up the console. 

Example: C:\Doom3\doom3.exe +set com_allowConsole 1 

-or- if your game is stored in a folder with a space: 

Example: "C:\Program Files\Doom3\doom3.exe" +set com_allowConsole 1 

pls tell me what speed r u getting


----------



## spikygv (Nov 3, 2005)

i'll check now . How to check for other games ??
like nfs ug 2 ?

U dint tell me about ur and friends config .

And also plz tell me what is the max and min memory ur getting . <dxdiag or graphics properties , information , report.. >

we r suppose to get 224mb but i'm getting only 128mb ?? how

And one more thing.
When running a game , if check memory ( graphics ) usage i get it as 25 mb.
Does it mean that the games use only 25 mb of graphics memory !!


----------



## spikygv (Nov 3, 2005)

under ultra high settings . (all to ultra high quality , 16x anisocropic filtering etc .., 1280X1024 ) it gave about an unplayable 7 fps but on viewing certain objects dropped to 3 fps. ( almost same for ultra high all , 1024 X 768  , 10fps )

for all ultra low settings ( all no and off ) @ 640 X 480 . it gave 25-30 fps ( on certain objects and door opens it reduces to 15-20 fps ).sometimes it gave upto 50 fps !!! on average it was 25 + fps.

Tell me what settings to keep while testing ?
What about ur and ur frineds fps . ??

Dont forget to ans above Q ??

tanx


----------



## spikygv (Nov 3, 2005)

Dude , one of my friends have similar config . ( 2GHz) . He has AGP enabled.
One more guy(similar config) ,  he said it was enabled few months ago. Now when he checked it was not available.
He too says no diff. in performance.
Are u certain about improvement in performance ??

I dont know how u can run doom3 on ur system ??

Plz ans above Q's

thanks ..


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 9, 2005)

my friends config
p3 866 Mhz 256 mb sd ram 8 mb shared memory
no grafix card 

but his agp acc. is enabled

i have no idea about nfs ug  but i think there r some softwares like "FPS calculator" which can calculate FPS of games u cab try it

my direct x shows 32 mb approximate total memory
max memory - 128 mb

and yes my pc can run doom3 (ultra low settings, no eeffects, 18 FPS average)


----------



## spikygv (Nov 11, 2005)

i see ?

as i know ,  altleast for me , agp accel is not available and doesnt improve for me.
two possibilities :
1) the driver doesnt respond for agp query
2) u havent enabled it in bios. increase agp aperture size and see bios manual.

can u tell me where to find fps calc


----------



## roon294 (Nov 12, 2005)

i have dual booting xp and win98 in win98 agp acceleration is enabled and in xp its disabled
i have intel 845 chipset,no sorry its enabled in xp also i have old intel driver ver 6.13.01.3485(this is best driver for pop-ww)


----------

